# HGH/Insulin/test



## commando966 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ive been putting alot of time into reading/researching insulin,

ive come to the time now were i need to start building some serious mass, im 22year old weighing 16.5/17stone at 6ft 1

im not interested in the whole toned look and its more about getting some mass on for me, ive been using various test/tren cycles for a few years now and feel insulin is the way to go, however before i start it i would appreciate a few opinions on the dosages/times and food intake etc. i currently eat a very healthy diet with a few slip ups of the large quantitys of chocolate i eat for calory boosts,

i have thought the best way for me to go with this since i work 7am-4pm and train at 6pm is to go with 3x 10iu of insulin a day one at 6am one about 30mins before my dinner and one after work out. i would stick to the 10g carbs per 1iu of slin but is it best to have this approx 30mins after injection as i have read different things.

Is it still alright to snack on crappy food throughout the day as obv i would need a large calorie intake to get the weight on?

also is it beneficial to use hgh with insulin aswel i.e does the extra cost worth the gains?

any help is appreciated

cheers


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dont waste your money on hgh for mass gains spend it on more test as for the insulin have your 10iu then within 15 mins have your carb protien drink 1hour later meal try not to eat to much crap or you will get a fat gut i know i do but its winter so i dont care


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> I have to disagree with you as hGH in conjunction with Insulin, T3 or T4, and a AAS will be very beneficial with the right diet and training routine.


He wants to just bulk so would be a waste


----------



## commando966 (Oct 23, 2011)

how long would you run the insulin for? 6-8weeks? at 3jabs a day? i think cost wise V's gains might be bes to stick with the insuling and test. and go with the three 10iu jabs a day that i origanlly had thought?


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Have u read weemans insulin protocol? U jab 3-4 iu of fast acting insulin 30 mins before every meal ( at least 30g carbs in the meal) no need for carb shakes. In theory u actually adding to your natural insulin spike.


Wasnt it 20min after a carb meal?


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Yeah don't no why I put before.lol. Has anyone tried it?


Im interested in this also, thinking of trying it.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> Is it not logical if you want to build muscle mass to mimic the human bodies own anabolic and metabolising hormone pattern with chemical substances?
> 
> If you add a more powerful engine (testosterone) to a car you need to feed it with more fuel (hGH, Insulin, T3 or T4)


Food is fuel, not extra drugs.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

GH is the best tool in bodybuilding full stop.

It's the icing on the cake you need to have everything else spot on for the full effects e.g diet aas useage

It's good for lbs gains...

GH works very well for insulin...personally if its just pure mass your looking for I'd go down the route of...

Slin/sust/deca/Dbol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Yeah don't no why I put before.lol. Has anyone tried it?


i tried it for 3 weeks

its good

gona try 25iu of lantus (24hour slin) next

iv tried 4 different ways now, wanna see whats best for muscle gain and limited fat gains


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Humalog is extremely anabolic when combined with HGH and AAS. What I do whenever I shoot is have a carb meal/shake straight after with protein. Carbs ingested are around 8g per iu (although that is not proven) and around 50g of protein. Wait an hour, and then have another carb meal with protein. Leave around 4-5 hours between insulin shots and try to have at least one shot after a workout.

Some people do shots pre workout, but I've not been brave enough to try that lol


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Humalog is extremely anabolic when combined with HGH and AAS. What I do whenever I shoot is have a carb meal/shake straight after with protein. Carbs ingested are around 8g per iu (although that is not proven) and around 50g of protein. Wait an hour, and then have another carb meal with protein. Leave around 4-5 hours between insulin shots and try to have at least one shot after a workout.
> 
> Some people do shots pre workout, but I've not been brave enough to try that lol


I did once... 10iu slin 4iu gh... Never again.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kazama said:


> I did once... 10iu slin 4iu gh... Never again.


why??


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Lee Maggs said:


> Have u read weemans insulin protocol? U jab 3-4 iu of fast acting insulin 30 mins before every meal ( at least 30g carbs in the meal) no need for carb shakes. In theory u actually adding to your natural insulin spike.


Missed this one...... have you got a link


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> why??


Went dizzish and felt like crap.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

At your weight if under 8%bf your a good sized lad aas will top out for you at around 220-240lbs lean not 10%+ at you height, of course you can get bigger but it will be 15%bf + next should come gh with gh you can up the test,deca,oxys or dbol to real levels and get up to 260lbs lean i would keep a low dose of tren in if you want to look good dont try this until your 8%bf or less or hello sumo lol i would not use the slin yet mate you still very young and have plenty of time dont burn out too fast i didnt even use aas until my 30's let alone slin gh and aas.


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 30, 2012)

From an outside and non-bodybuilder pov of you weigh that much at only 6'1 then you're severely overweight. So why bulk? But anyway, dianabol IMO is the daddy of all bulking steroids!

This is an interesting discussion  . Have any of you guys ever bough hgh or hgc online? Like from the following: http://hghonline.co/


----------

